# FLY TYING POLL



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

*Do you tie flies?*​
Yes - Every Year950.00%Yes - Occasionally422.22%No - But I Used To211.11%No - But I'm Interested In Learning15.56%No - Never Have211.11%


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

How many of you members tie flies each winter/offseason or year round? I was just wondering if anyone would be interested in doing a fly swap or sharing some patterns with each other on this site?

Just kinda testing the waters to see what interest levels there are.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I do not tie yet, but after taking up the sport of fly fishing this summer, it will become a necessity. I have been looking at vises and setting up my garage so I can do it this winter. I have had a couple of gentlemen offer to teach me the basics. Plus, I think Fargo Parks and Rec may be offering another class for fly tying late this winter as part of their "Great Outdoors University".

Did you get out much with the fly rod this summer nj? I had some really good days catching browns and rainbows in Sodak. And I also did fairly well catching panfish and crappie around here. I didn't however get the chance to tussle with a bronzeback this summer...


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Smalls -

Yeah, had a great time in DL when the bluegills finally came up and settled in shallow. Nailed them on beadhead-anythings (Pheasant tail nymphs, prince nymphs, EZ nymphs). They seemed to like the beadhead nymphs the best, probably because they fall faster.

Bluegill fishing in summer is a great way to practice your cast AND get something to set the hook on and fight. It helped get me ready for flyrodding in Norway, that is for certain!

It looks like Gander Mtn has a great fly-tying section, and I am sure I will spend quite a few hours looking there and quite a few evenings getting better at this interest.

Here are some great sites I used last year to get acquainted with fly tying:
www.flyanglersonline.com www.flytyingforum.com www.danica.com/flytier . Most of them are still over my head, but the FAOL site has a great beginner's set of pages, and FTF has a lot of helpful people too!


----------



## falconer_3 (Apr 10, 2003)

NJ- It's been a while since I've been on here, but I think that a fly swap would be a great idea. The bis club did one last winter and it was a blast.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Falconer -

Can you get me some contact info for the Bismarck Club?

Thanks, and great to see my ND flytying buddy back on the boards!


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

It's funny you mention FAOL nj. I have actually gotten to know Al Campbell a little. It is a great site especially for the beginner.

I am actually looking at vises right now. I think I am going to order an HMH spartan rotary. I would definitely be willing to participate in a swap once I get tying.

I also did really well with the pheasant tail nymphs this summer. Foam and hair poppers were my most consistent fly though.


----------



## TVernon (Nov 4, 2004)

Hello,
I just moved to Grand Forks from Utah. I taught fly-tying and fly-fishing classes. Keep me posted on what you guys do. I won't be into a house till the 1st of Dec, so I won't be able to unpack my tying stuff till then. I have been fishing for trout all my life. I would love to get together and trade patterns or flies. I still need to find places to fish out here. Maybe we could head out to Utah!!! and chase big browns and cutts!!
Take Care,
Travis


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

I alwse use my own hand made lures! even for bass and pan fish! one of these days i may even catch something with them! :lol:


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

Travis,
There is some good fishing very close to here that is not heavely fished. What brings you up this way? I lived in Idaho for two years after school, and now 17 years later, I sometimes wonder why I came back. Much closer and very good fishing can be sound in SE Minnesota, or the Black Hills for trout. It would be fun to get a few of the trout fishers together this winter and plann some trips together. It would be a great learning time for everyone.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

TVernon -

Welcome to the area. Although the trout fishing isn't what you'd be used to in your area, the Turtle River near GF will provide you with an area to practice your cast on stocked rainbow trout each summer. I have more posted on a thread in this section of the website, so dig around! There are also several other ponds and dams stocked with trout throughout the state. Go to www.discovernd.com/gnf for more information on what fish cna be found where!

I may open up a fly swap on this board in a month or two, probably AFTER Christmas and pheasant season have passed. So tell some of your friends who may not be familiar with the site to check it out, and perhaps we can put a swap together soon!

Tight threads!


----------



## TVernon (Nov 4, 2004)

Whelen35,
I came here with my wife while she finishes school at UND. I fished ID quite a bit. I used to trade flyfishing lessons with a guy in Boise for decoy carving lessons. We would carve all morning and then fish till dark every day. Gods country up there for sure. Anybody out here fish for pike & musky on the fly? I have landed them in Wisconsin but not sure what guys do here. I tried to catfish the red today but had my butt handed to me. Oh well at least I was on the river. Keep in touch for sure. My email is [email protected]
Travis


----------



## falconer_3 (Apr 10, 2003)

Hey NJ- Sorry it took so long but I've been busy. All the info you'll ever need is on mvffclub.com great site.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Yeah, I'm there. I see one can get a free membership for one year. I think I may try it out!


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

I have tied for years and tie patterns for many species including trout, pike, panfish and carp. I am a member of the Missouri Valley Fly Fishers club in Bismarck/Mandan and invite anyone interested to check out our web site, mvffclub.org. Our next club meeting is Saturday December 4 and info on when and where should be posted on our web site. If you are interested in fly fishing and fly tying contact one of our members for more info and come to our meetings. You don't need to have any experience at all to come to the meetings and we strongly encourage beginners to come check us out. Send me a PM if you want more info.


----------



## DCOYNUT (Nov 27, 2003)

If anyone shot an elk or deer last year and still has a hide i would be glad to buy it! I know its unlikely this time of year but if someone has one tucked in the garage freezer i would love to have it for tying material!

DCOYNUT


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

I don't tie flies, but I do tie bucktail jigs for walleyes.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

Tvernon,
e-mail me at [email protected] and I will get you into some big cats on the red this summer, and possibly some nice eyes in the late fall.


----------

